# Working with DXF CLIP ART & BobCAD



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Question: What is the DXF Design ART to PART Volume 1

Answer: A book used as an image guide that will allow you to locate DXF files ( on CD ) that you want to machine.

These files have already been vectorized so they are ready to work with.

Question: Can I save the files on my computer?

Answer: Yes, just copy the files off the CD and past them somewhere on your computer.

Question: Can I scale copy move and edit the DXF files

Answer: Yes, yes you can.

Watch this video link to learn more: DXF Clip ART - adepoalo's library

If you have more questions please let me know.

Al DePoalo
BobCAM Team Leader


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Where can I see all of the images included in the collection? I'm not likely to buy it unless I know what's included. Where do I go for ordering and pricing information?


----------

